# Fuzz on Anubias roots?



## organometallica (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey y'all, just moved this plant from a formerly uninhabited tank into my presently-cycling 10 gal and noticed some fuzzes on the roots. Figure it's algae, but wanted to see if anyone could firmly ID it. Getting a pic was tough as it's almost translucent and very wispy.

Thanks!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

no picture!!


----------

